# Yeast infection in ears..



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

Oh lordy if it isn't one thing it's another - Miss Scarlett has a yeast infection in her wittle ears. Now does ANYONE know of a treatment other than this Monmetamax? She doesnt like it when poppa has to put this in her ears, and neither does poppa. 

If theres some type of oral med that can be used could someone Pleaselet me know?

- Brandon


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I don't know of an oral medication but my previous golden used to get yeast infections in her ears. We tried all the cleaners and drops recommended by the vet but they always came back. What finally worked for us was using a solution of 1 part vinegar to 2 parts water and using this to clean her ears with (apply the solution on a cotton pad or gauze pad and wipe the inside of the ear). While it doesn't smell the best it did the trick. 

Good luck and hope your baby feels better soon.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm afraid the dreaded ear drops and a good cleaning are the only thing that has worked for my kiddies with yeast ear infections. They got Tresaderm drops twice a day for 10 days along with daily ear cleaning (flooding the ear with cleaning solution then rubbing for 30 seconds, them wiping out). We let it dry for an hour before adding the drops. Since the drops have to be refrigerated, my dogs now run and hide their heads under chairs whenever I open the fridge door. Sigh.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Lego and Jacob posted this purple ear solution which should help.



> Glad To Hear That Tia Is Pretty Healthy!!! I Will Vouch For The *purple* Power *solution* (that Was Posted Above)... It Was The Only Thing That Helped Us With Geddy's Ears Which Were Getting To Be A Pretty Big Problem Back Last Year. This Stuff Cleared Them Up Lickity-split And We've Not Had A Problem With Her Ears Since!!
> 
> *purple* Power Hotspot Remedy & Ear Cleaner
> 1 Pint Of 90 - 100% Isopropyl Alcohol
> ...


Also, I would strongly suggest you go the great dane lady's website and read her articles about yeast. She is a very well respected canine nutritionist and I've used her advice ALOT. www.greatdanelady.com


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

Betty, 

Would you be like my 3rd mom. You're so incredibly helpful and nice.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Scarletts_Daddy said:


> Betty,
> 
> Would you be like my 3rd mom. You're so incredibly helpful and nice.


 
SON... is that you ???? Does that mean I can be Miss Scarletts grandma??????


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

When using any solution to help with yeast infections you must SQUIRT the liquid into the ears. A dog's ear canal is such that if you don't give it a good squirt, the liquid will not go in far enough. I had issues with Shadow and used to just wipe his ears out. It doesn't work, but squirting does...:uhoh:


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

LOL - Yeah you can be grandma. My mother wants to be called Nana. *Shrugs* However Grandma, we have rules, no unhealthy human foods. and lots of vbelly rubs,. 

Seriously guys thanks for the info. I just hate having hold her down for that gooey mess. It makes me sad. 

- B!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Scarletts_Daddy said:


> LOL - Yeah you can be grandma. My mother wants to be called Nana. *Shrugs* However Grandma, we have rules, no unhealthy human foods. and lots of vbelly rubs,.
> 
> Seriously guys thanks for the info. I just hate having hold her down for that gooey mess. It makes me sad.
> 
> - B!


While holding her down to squirt in her ear solution, be sure to tell her it's for her own good, that it hurts you more than it does her, and any other saying that you swore YOU would never say to YOUR child !!!!! ROFL


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

Well she may infact maybe my only child ever, so I guess their words to live by.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

*another ear remedy I had saved*

Healthy Ear Recipe

1 tube Monistat (generic is fine)
1 tube Polysporin (use the real deal - it's inexpensive)
1 tube Cortaid (generic works here as well)

Use tubes of similar size. Mix all three together in a container that can
be closed well. It takes a bit to incorporate because the Polysporin is a
bit like Vaseline. Once incorporated, it stays mixed.

If ears are gunky, inflamed or smell bad, start with using a pea sized
dollop twice a day. Use your finger to gently push it into the ear. Rub.
Dogs will only shake their heads once or twice! It's a creamy, very
soothing mixture. Once you have the ears under control, lessen how often
you use it till you're only using it once a week. Once a week keeps ears
from getting bad again.

My doctor (human) is the one that came up with this as her dogs were having ear issues that weren't really under control from the things her vet was prescribing! Anyone that I know that has gone to using it has had
remarkable results and the dogs are much happier and SAFER than using
anything with alcohol in it. I was told by my vet that alcohol just dries
the ear out - which includes drying out the ear drum AND that if there is
even the tiniest of perforations in that ear drum, it can let alcohol down
into the middle ear where it can do permanent damage. That's why this cream is SOOOOO good! There's nothing "liquid" about it. It goes in and melts it's way down to where it's needed. No alcohol to cause drying or damage and it will take care of anything yeast, bacterial etc...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks Heather, that sounds great. It will go in my notebook of remedies !!!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm taking Ike in tomorrow for an ear check. I'm almost certain he has an ear infection. I've tried over the counter, home made, and Vet sold remedies. Nothing works for Ike. He's had 3 now in his short 20 months on this earth. He's shaken his head since we picked him up from the Breeder. Repeated checks showed nothing for the first year...then repeat ear infections, both ears, with recurrence all of last winter. They suggest a deep ear flush while under anesthesia if this continues. ugh! Hope you have better luck than Ike does


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

I thank you aswell Ms Heather, and you raise extraodinary looking goldens. Anyone would be fortunate to get one of your kiddo's. 

Well, this appears to be her first one. Her ears were a lil dirty when we brought her home. It wasnt til I took her to vet last week for some serious post nasal drippage that we discovered a yeast infection. Again thanks to all for the support and advice.


_-B!_


----------



## janni518 (Oct 13, 2008)

I can vouch for the purple solution. It worked so well on our baby that our vet asked me for the recipe! Poor dog hates it though. I'm going to try the cream with the monistat.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

arcane said:


> Healthy Ear Recipe
> 
> 1 tube Monistat (generic is fine)
> 1 tube Polysporin (use the real deal - it's inexpensive)
> ...



Heather, do you know how long this mixture will "keep" once mixed?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

If this is her first, it falls under the "sh** happens" category. But if she gets them often, start thinking about changing her food. First try one of the vet prescription diets for allergies and see if that helps. Chronic yeast infections in the ears are often one of the first, or only, signs of food issues.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I use Panalog....that I keep on hand. A bad infection will drain a $20 tube but usually if I catch it early just a little bit will stop it.


----------

